# baby bearded dragons for sale soon!!! (liverpool)



## chris2009 (Aug 17, 2009)

hey ever one just to give you all the heads up that i have got 25 new born babie bearded dragons and they will be ready for selling in about 6-8 weeks. so if you are intrestered just mesage me and let me no and there will be piks up asap!!!!

thanks!!! chris


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

chris2009 said:


> hey ever one just to give you all the heads up that i have got 25 new born babie bearded dragons and they will be ready for selling in about 6-8 weeks. so if you are intrestered just mesage me and let me no and there will be piks up asap!!!!
> 
> thanks!!! chris


Heya, you might get more interest if you was to post this in the classifieds!: victory:


----------

